# Creek\Stream fishing near Cincinnati?



## dmbfanatpsu

I'm hoping to do some creek\stream fishing this summer. I'm from Erie, PA and grew up fishing the many streams and creeks that lead out to the lake. Does anybody have any suggestions on where I can find a fishable stream or creek near or around Cincinnati. I'm looking for a creek\stream that wouldn't be that large (such as the Ohio, GMR, LMR, etc) that I could fish for smaller pan fish and what not. Thanks!!!


----------



## catking

Hey buddy- The east fork little miami river is an excellent area, as is the little miami river. The little miami as a paved bike path that is at least 40 miles long, and probably alot longer and has many area that you can park your car and walk on the path to the river. Loveland, Morrow & Foster is just three places. All have excellent fishing with smallies, white bass, LM bass, etc. Hey, shoot me a pm as to the area you live in Cincinnati. Maybe we can hook up and I'll give you a grand tour of some stream fishing  Don't worry River Rat Pack, your area is safe  ......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## THarris

THANKS KING!!! You know we appreciate that VERY much!!!


----------



## bronzebacker

Oh man are you kidding? There are so many good streams to fish in SW Ohio! I moved to Columbus 3 years ago and I still drive 2 hours to fish the creeks and rivers down there. My favorite place to fish- (smallies only) is in the Great Miami River between Middletown and Franklin. There are HUGE smallmouth here (and a lot of them). The best time to get ahold of a big one is early in the season. I've caught my biggest fish with ice on the rod tip! March is a great month to fish in the river. Twin Creek between Germantown and the river is also a great place to wade during the summer after the fish move up into the creek. Grab a map and go!!


----------



## Floater

What's the best bait to catch early season smallies? I've heard live bait is the way to go.


----------



## Bassmania

Hey Bronzebacker, where between Middletown and Franklin were you at if you don't mind me asking? I've been fishing around the Middletown area but it's mostly from the 122 bridge to the 73 bridge. I've caught some smallmouth but mostly catfish. I've heard that the GMR is good for smallmouth but I was starting to think I was too far south. It seems to be better around the Troy area. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I work 12 hr shifts on nights and I have a limited time to fish. Since the GMR is right here it gives me a lot more fishing time and less driving time. Thanks.


----------



## fishohio

Hey. Bronzeback. I work just down the street from the area you are talking about. I would appreciate any info on locations, baits and techniques. I drive by there everyday on St. Rt. 73 from the Franklin bridge to Breiel Blvd. Do you put a boat in or fish from shore?


----------



## bronzebacker

Anywhere on the river between Franklin and Middletown is prime smallie country. Twin creek dumps into the river right at the railroad trestle at Breilel (?). March and April are the best times to go. I do so well through this area I never fish around Middletown. Baits- #1 never go wrong--- 2 1/2" charcoal/silver tube fished slooow this time of year. #2- Rebel wee craw (orange/brown). The biggest fish hit early in the year before they move up into the creeks. I've caught three 4# fish in one day there in early March. GMR is one UNDERRATED smallmouth fishery.


----------



## bronzebacker

Anywhere on the river between Franklin and Middletown is prime smallie country. Twin creek dumps into the river right at the railroad trestle at Breilel (?). March and April are the best times to go. I do so well through this area I never fish around Middletown. Baits- #1 never go wrong--- 2 1/2" charcoal/silver tube fished slooow this time of year. #2- Rebel wee craw (orange/brown). The biggest fish hit early in the year before they move up into the creeks. I've caught three 4# fish in one day there in early March. GMR is one UNDERRATED smallmouth fishery.


----------



## Bassmania

Thanks for the info! I have fished down river from there and had been told that there aren't any smallmouth in the area you're referring to because it was more shallow. I also wasn't sure about access in that area but I will sure check it out. Thanks again!


----------



## gmrkatman

Glad to see some new names, or did you just change some of yours? I have been fishing Middletown for 20 years and I agree that the GMR is an excellent SM fishery. I am a catman at heart, but early and late in the season I am after smallies. I also agree that the rebel teeny craw is an excellent bait, also hellgramites and last year a white/silver rooster tail was the ticket.


----------



## fishohio

Thanks Bronzeback! I'll let you know how I do. If you come back to this area let me know.


----------



## Bassmania

Thanks for the tips. I'm new to this site, but does GFO sound familiar?


----------



## gmrkatman

Where in the heck would you get that idea?


----------



## Catslammer

I to am a little suprised of all the Middletowners coming out of the woodwork. 

I do most of catfishing on the GMR from middletown (Briel Blvd) on north. I like the idea of Smallies. Do you guys wade the river for them or take them from the bank? I haven't been smallie fishing in years. I fished a little stream while I was in college at Purdue, but kinda got away from it after that. I used to use a lot of the crawdad crankbaits. It seams like those things would light em up when nothing else would. This time of year, do you go for the shallows? holes? back waters? steep banks? I've never fished much in winter before. 

thanks.

Catslammer Out.


----------



## smallfish

I think trout live in a stream but smallies live in a crick. lol I am not very good at this comp. stuff. If you are in the Dayton area the Mad River is a wadeble creek. If you are in the clermont county area the "river" between Harsha Lake and Batavia is your best bet. Good luck. steve


----------



## Perch

Lotsa great streams around Cincy, just stay away from the Mill Creek!!


----------



## dmbfanatpsu

I was actually thinking about fishing this weekend where the Mill Creek dam meets Winton Woods. I was planning on starting from the dam and move up stream away from the damn. I have never fished this creek is their something wrong with it? Any advice\tip's?


----------



## gulfvet

My personal favorite is the Mad River. It has so many faces. In Dayton, it's a smallie/rock bass/bluegill fishery, above Springfield it's a trout fishery, and up by Urbana it's faster, colder and narrower and includes rainbows as well as brown trout.


----------



## dmbfanatpsu

Mad River? I frequently visit UD and sometimes go fishing in the (LMR?) right by the campus. How would I get to the Mad River from University of Dayton? I've seen so many rivers it seems when driving on the highways around the city, but don't know how to access them and what rivers are what? My objective would be to fish for rock bass, small mouth, blue gills, etc... THX


----------



## gulfvet

From U.D., go east on Stewart until you hit Wayne. Turn left on Wayne. Turn right on Keowee. Stay with Keowee until you cross the Mad and hit Valley Street. Go right and get on Rt 4. Get off Rt. 4 at Harshman Rd, by Stebbins High School and Mad River Middle School (about 4 miles on Rt. 4). Turn right on Harshman. The next two right turns are entrances to Eastwood Metro Park. The Mad flows through the length of the park. The best fishing is on the ends of the park. West end where a small stream enters the Mad by a railroad bridge and east end under the Harshman Road bridge. Of course you can fish the Mad in numerous other places up or downstream of Eastwood, but it has the easiest access, and the safest parking. I also like the area around the Keowee bridge, but parking is a problem there. If you decide to try it, though, don't forget to spend a good bit of time on the hole below the railroad bridge that is downstream of Keowee. I've been told they even get saugeyes out of there on green wooly buggers. Good Luck and hope to see you out there sometime!


----------

